# Vehicle Fuel Doors.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My wife's car irks me.

Regards, Mike

https://blog.allstate.com/gas-tanks-arent-on-same-side/?cid=CSY-AB-OB-FanSided+%28Time+Inc.%29:All+for+Tennessee:Now+You+Know%3A+Why+Fuel+Doors+Are+on+Different+Sides+of+Cars


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Every vehicle that I've ever owned the fuel door has been on the left. That includes brands of Chevy, Audi, Toyota, Lexus and Nissan. They are right. When I was looking at trucks I didn't look to see which side the door was on. I know the Ford was on the left as on my test drive we had to fill it up. Ram I have no idea. Maybe it's cars that have them on the right side? I've only owned 2 cars in my life. The rest trucks or truck based SUVs.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I guess I haven't paid attention to passenger vehicles. Mine have always matched this: gas on drivers side. Diesel on passenger side.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lots of Japanese vehicles have the fueling door on the right.....like the little womans Infiniti. 

Regards Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It used to be said that the low fuel light on the dash told you where the lid was, depending on which side of the fuel gauge it was on.....that was way back, it ain't true today....I've done tested that theory


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

My wife's 95 Buick Roadmaster has the "old school" location-- no fuel door on either side-- you flip down the rear license plate in the center just above the back bumper under the trunk lid center!

Later! OL J R


----------

